# Free Turbo Tax this year from Uber?



## Mrtgman (Apr 13, 2017)

I have been trying to find out if Uber will offer it's drivers free Turbo Tax again this year. I find a link on the website but it takes you nowhere. Any one have any info on this?


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Lyft is doing it free this year.


----------

